
Microsoft’s design video features a completely redesigned desktop and email app - nzonbi
https://www.theverge.com/2017/5/11/15625970/microsoft-fluent-design-desktop-email-app-ui
======
rbanffy
Longhorn feelings here.

Will they be able to pull off a redesign like this?

